# Steinbrenner to give Strawberry coaching job



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

February 19, 2002 
TAMPA, Fla. (AP) -- George Steinbrenner has not given up on Darryl Strawberry. 
The New York Yankees <sports.yahoo.com/mlb/teams/nyy/> owner said Tuesday the troubled former outfielder will be offered a job as a player development coach after completing court-mandated drug treatment. 
``He will join me,'' Steinbrenner said. ``He will come with us. He knows he has a place to go.'' 
Strawberry was sentenced May 18 to two years' house arrest at a rural Florida drug treatment center. 
Steinbrenner has been monitoring the progress of the eight-time All-Star, and said he deserves another opportunity. 
``I'll take that chance,'' Steinbrenner said. ``You got reach out and help.'' 
The position likely would involve working with minor league players at the Yankees' complex in Florida.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

Darryl Stberry as he used to sign my Tidewater Tides programs @ Met Park in the early 80's is a very interesting fellow. I've followed his career for the last 20 years and I hope he does well with this latest chance. He's a blown a few recent chances, so maybe this one will be good for him? I suspect if it doesn't do well then you may not hear to much about it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

Lets hope he does well, George certainly stands behind him.  As many flops as he has made I have no reason to believe he will make it though.


----------

